# Zoey, not herself. infection ?



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey is not her usual hyper self tonight. Wouldn't eat her dinner (not even a treat which is really odd for her)or drink. She dosen't seem to be dehydrated but is licking her lips alot so I had a look in her mouth and she has a crooked tooth and it looks like it has put a hole in her cheek. He gums, teeth (other then the crooked one that is pokeing out) and tongue look good. But is there anything I can do for her until I get to the vet. She seems uncomfortable. Poor thing.
This is my 5.000 post....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh poor thing,i have no idea Kay don't know if baby teething gel rubbed on the gums would help.
5,001 posts now, is that all


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Do you have any popsicles? Give her ice cold popsicles to lick. She might take it if you hold it. That will help numb her mouth a little.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ah poor baby. Let us know what the vet says. Congrats on your 5000th post!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you all, I have an appointment today at 100. I am sure they are going to want to take the tooth out (at a later date). I am so worried about having her put under after what happen to little Chopper.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Zoey....Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to Zoey for a speedy recovery.

Last year Bella had a cracked tooth down to the root, which we found out because one side of her face swelled up overnight. We took her to our vet immediately. He pulled the tooth out and gave her antibiotics for 7 days. She came home and slept and didn't want to eat all day. However, by the next morning she was back to her normal self, and ate chicken and rice for the next couple of days.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww poor Bella, did they have to put her out for it?




BellaLina's Mom said:


> Poor Zoey....Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to Zoey for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Last year Bella had a cracked tooth down to the root, which we found out because one side of her face swelled up overnight. We took her to our vet immediately. He pulled the tooth out and gave her antibiotics for 7 days. She came home and slept and didn't want to eat all day. However, by the next morning she was back to her normal self, and ate chicken and rice for the next couple of days.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

They most likely did...I can't imagine any dog staying still with just local anesthesia getting a tooth pulled. 

I'm afraid I can't offer any advice, but two weeks ago I noticed Chip's retained baby canine was incredibly loose and I'm very worried about having him put under for the extraction as well  I'm sure Zoey will be fine, though! 

Oh, and baby Orajel or Anbesol would be fine as long as you don't give her a whole lot.


----------



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

What happened..?? Hope she's feeling better! Did the vet make any suggestions on what should have been given to help out with the discomfort?? Just asking in case it ever happens to my little Zoey.


----------

